# Tivo Hd With WD DVR Expander



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

I have a Tivo HD with an External Western Digital DVR expander for sale. Everything is in great shape. I just didn't feel like paying $99 annually for DVR services. Please make me an offer.


----------

